# Please recommend a set for my son.



## trksh22 (Dec 24, 2010)

Good morning!

I was wondering if someone could recommend a set for my son. He is 15 and has requested an HO scale train set for Christmas . Currently, he does not have anything. He has a realistic computer game that he plays all the time. So I would like recommendations on what I can buy to get him started. What questions should I ask him? (I would like to keep it as much of a surprise as possible, if possible).

He has always loved trains and knows more about them I do. We used to own some a LONG time ago but gave those away. He has been asking for something for a while and even bid on a few sets on ebay (outbid at the end, haha).

I am aware that starting from scratch will cost money. I just don't know a realistic budget as yet. Any advice is welcome and appreciated. Thanks in advance!

ETA: I did see sets are not recommended. If someone can let me know what I need to get started, I would like that. Thanks. Also, he is not afraid to tinker/build/etc.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*If you buy a quality set, such as Kato, you can rest easy. Bachmann sets aren't recommended because they put lower quality locomotives in them. Of course, quality costs. I don't know who else makes sets, but I'm sure others will stop in to answer your questions. Merry Christmas!*


----------



## trksh22 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks!! I am so out of the loop! Going to look into Kato now.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Athearn and Walthers also sell train sets.....both are good quality, and are likely a bit less expensive than Kato, although I like the track that comes with the Kato set better than the other two sets.....

Quite often, that’s the biggest issue with buying a pre-packaged train set....the locos and cars may be good, but the included track can be less than optimal.....or visa versa.....although the Kato set will have the best of both, albeit at a higher price, usually....but as Fire21 has mentioned, quality costs....


----------



## usmiladim (Dec 14, 2020)

Fire21 said:


> *If you buy a quality set, such as Kato, you can rest easy. Bachmann sets aren't recommended because they put lower quality locomotives in them. Of course, quality costs. I don't know who else makes sets, but I'm sure others will stop in to answer your questions. Merry Christmas!*


Kato Kato Kato, did I say Kato? Lol


----------



## trksh22 (Dec 24, 2010)

Kato USA seems to be sold out of most of their sets. Any recommended seller I could look at? I'm leaning towards them. Thanks to everyone that chimed in! So many choices...


----------



## usmiladim (Dec 14, 2020)

trksh22 said:


> Kato USA seems to be sold out of most of their sets. Any recommended seller I could look at? I'm leaning towards them. Thanks to everyone that chimed in! So many choices...


I’ve had good luck using Ebay. Just make sure the seller has many sales and a rating of at lest 98%. That’s my two cents, hope it helps.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Look online at Model Train Stuff, Train World, and Fifer Hobby Supply, to name a few. Google model train stores...should show you a lot of them.

Be aware...Kato, Bachmann and some others supply track with their sets that has the plastic roadbed attached to the track. It's good stuff, but you're kinda trapped into using that brand and style of track and turnouts (switches). Different manufacturers aren't compatible without some serious jury rigging. Track without the roadbed is made by several different makers, and they are all compatible. But, to complicate things, track without the roadbed is made in different heights...Pay attention to the code number which designates how tall the rails are...the higher the number the taller the rail. 

Take your time and read online about various things, you won't regret it.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

There is also TrainMaster, I've bought several items from them recently and any order over $100 has free shipping. Last year when I got interested in model trains, I knew absolutely nothing but did do much research and Kato Unitrack along with locos came in 1st (to me anyway) I initially bought the Silver Streak set (prices have gone way up since from what I paid). Rolling stock, other than the Kato passenger cars that came with the set, have been various and since I had trouble with some not rolling and not having knuckle couplers I changed all those with MicroTrain trucks, and then I've also got some MT cars. Really it's up to you and what you want to do / build and most importantly, your budget. Me, I'd rather pay a little more for Unitrack and know it all will fit together instead of cheaper track that has questionable / unreliable turnouts etc

I'll 2nd Fire21's saying take your time and research what's out there. I'm about to build / rebuild my layout, my first rendition was a learning experience and my new one will also be an upgrade to DCC with at least 2-3 separate tracks to run trains on, depending on how I'll have the turnouts set.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

I also will heartily endorse Kato. It’s not that big of a deal to adapt Code 83 flex track to the Kato Unitrack. There are several old threads on here discussing that and I’m sure some You Tube videos as well.
Have fun and best wishes for the holidays.


----------



## trksh22 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the support and help. There are wayyyyy too many choices so I'm going to get back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> There is also TrainMaster, I've bought several items from them recently and any order over $100 has free shipping. Last year when I got interested in model trains, I knew absolutely nothing but did do much research and Kato Unitrack along with locos came in 1st (to me anyway) I initially bought the Silver Streak set (prices have gone way up since from what I paid). Rolling stock, other than the Kato passenger cars that came with the set, have been various and since I had trouble with some not rolling and not having knuckle couplers I changed all those with MicroTrain trucks, and then I've also got some MT cars. Really it's up to you and what you want to do / build and most importantly, your budget. Me, I'd rather pay a little more for Unitrack and know it all will fit together instead of cheaper track that has questionable / unreliable turnouts etc
> 
> I'll 2nd Fire21's saying take your time and research what's out there. I'm about to build / rebuild my layout, my first rendition was a learning experience and my new one will also be an upgrade to DCC with at least 2-3 separate tracks to run trains on, depending on how I'll have the turnouts set.


You do know he’s asking about Kato HO scale, don’t you? No Microtrains in HO.....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Honestly I'll suggest bachmann can be fine as a starter set. And at 15 if he likes it, and this interest survives all the others... He can have fun expanding and exploring it further.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

As Severn states, I am still running my IHC presidents choice trains that were starter sets 30 years ago. I cleaned up the wheels on my cheap toy life-like engine that I paid $5 for







and it worked fine. Eventually, as I build and have extra cash, I will be able to pick up some nicer quality stuff as well. These items have sat for 25 years and have still been running well, I hope that the Bachman starter sets do just as well for other young enthusiasts, it is what gets some kids hooked once they have some.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Unfortunately for his train enthusiasm, he is about to discover automobiles and girls and that often causes the train hobby to be shelved by adolescent boys. Sometimes permanently until middle age or later. Sometimes not.

I would not spend an enormous amount of money for a train at his age.

Read some of the intro posts of new members and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Last time I looked at modeltrainstuff (aka m.b. klein) and trainworld for ho starter sets. The latter had them beat in terms of offerings. But stock changes. You could also just call them and ask for some input. I also suggest looking at the web portal of the local to me "star hobby" ... Because he's got a lot a of ho starter sets, mostly bachmann. Finally from time to time I go into hobby lobby. They may have a starter set or two. Anyway check their website. And more importantly they have a really nice 40% off coupon which if applicable is a nice discount.

Just to be clear I have no connection other than being a customer to any of these places.


----------



## trksh22 (Dec 24, 2010)

Severn said:


> Honestly I'll suggest bachmann can be fine as a starter set. And at 15 if he likes it, and this interest survives all the others... He can have fun expanding and exploring it further.


He's been into trains since "Thomas" but has for the few years or so been playing a train computer game (I can find out the name if you need it). He "builds/buys" trains and layouts and runs them. I haven't yet figured out what else the games does. I think I mentioned it, but in the past he bid on a few ebay auctions but ultimately lost them all in the last few minutes.  

On the other hand.... you are right. He is of an age where its shaky. He is a great kid, a bit on the ....nerdy (said with love!!!) side.... but he _is_ getting older.... I don't want to go all out. Maybe get an Athern or Walthers as recommended earlier? Track, main train, caboosey-like trains that follow that... I think that is all I need. I'll go check out the other messages for some insight. Power function may be needed. I still have about 30 tabs open.

I just thought it was neat that he didn't request technology, but a train  I don't want to spend an a lot of money, I would love for it to be as inexpensive as possible! I just don't want junk, but also want it to be upgrade friendly if he sticks with it. (Not a requirement, of course. He's at the age where he could get a job and embrace his hobby the old fashioned way. Hard work and dedication. lol)

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I hear ya there. I've heard of and seen screen shots of the virtual train games -- but haven't done a thing with that. But I've a thomas fan also... money always an issue. maybe he has an idea for something? i think when you get into say $200+ or so you certainly getting nice diesel engines with sound, that can operate DC or DCC. I've purchased recently a scale trains, and two athearns genesis 2 -- nice diesels.  but it's ONE piece at that price. Without the rest -- pretty useless. Then my take here, the better end of rolling stock is $30+ per car... which just means the tiny hand applied parts fall off ever faster. but they are nice. I've got some of that so I can say "yeah, pretty nice I agree."

The track goes like this -- everything "real" is meant to be glued or nailed down to something like plywood and covered in fake ballast. the switches need motors, you buy those separately -- and then there's wiring and so on. why it's a hobby to get that all together and working!

or you can buy from bachmann, kato and possibly atlas and maybe some others -- the pre molded plastic track and like the others i'd say kato is somewhat better. the bachmann is either black or gray -- and the gray is slightly better. there's a number -- code 83, code 100 -- there are others. I have code 83. (so I have in fact, some of everything just stated in HO and some of the nicer glue it down track. the biggest difference in practice is the 'faux real' track is far quieter than the plastic molded track. and you can bend it to fit... )

then there's DCC -- a whole topic. digital control. very popular. you don't need to start with it but you are likely to end up here. but many new engines will run with DCC or plain DC. 

then there's sound -- most newer engines have sound this goes with DCC mainly. this is nice. or annoying. in fact you can turn it off (see DCC)

DCC means you need a DCC control and base system -- another whole topic... you can make your own another nice project! or you can buy from many vendors.

in the absolute ideal for a starter set I'd like for:


its going to have the plastic track
but maybe has some switches to make an inner oval or some other design than just a simple loop
and the switches have motors you can push a button instead of flipping them with your hand
the engine has sound.
that gets into DCC vs DC -- the set is likely to be DC but it would be nice if the engine were "DCC ready" and made sound even in DC mode, so you could expand latter in that direction.
it would include a DC power supply

(perhaps there are very basic DCC starter sets ... I don't know)

Anyway you can always ADD DCC later. So the other take is to buy the cheapest and then let him figure all that out on his own.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

How about this?



https://www.trainworld.com/manufacturers/model-train-starter-sets/ho-scale-electric-starter-sets/bachmann-00826-thunder-chief-set-with-digital-sound/



ok vs say ...



https://www.trainworld.com/manufacturers/model-train-starter-sets/ho-scale-electric-starter-sets/bachmann-00614-overland-limited-union-pacific/



the latter one seems rather nice. but's a pure DC no sound kit that i can tell at a glance.

maybe that's not a big deal. stick on some sounds from you tube and you got it!

vs say this






Digital Commander (HO Scale) [BAC00501] - $335.00 : Star Hobby, Model Trains, Slot Cars and More!


Star Hobby Digital Commander (HO Scale) [BAC00501] - Model railroading enters the digital age with the Digital Commander! Create your own fledgling empire or work with a friend to coordinate freight and switching operations. Our exclusive E-Z Command® digital control system lets you...



www.shopstarhobby.com


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> You do know he’s asking about Kato HO scale, don’t you? No Microtrains in HO.....


Oh, my bad, I missed that


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

My buddy has a train store with sets for sale. He's got some Bachmann DCC sets, Going fast................... I'm going over there soon and look. He is "Trains on Tracks" in Amherst,NH.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

As for your son being, as you say, on the nerdy side, take comfort in that....heck, even embrace that....


----------



## trksh22 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh trust me, I embrace the nerdy!! LOL

Due to wayyyy too many choices, there is no way I can surprise him. So I am going to talk to him about it and show off basically how much research I've done and we will choose from there. I want to thank everyone for helping and offering advice and just being so welcoming! Very much appreciated. You have made me a happy mom.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I recommend he builds this so he can learn something -- https://github.com/DccPlusPlus


----------



## TrainButKindaCheap (Dec 9, 2020)

trksh22 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could recommend a set for my son. He is 15 and has requested an HO scale train set for Christmas . Currently, he does not have anything. He has a realistic computer game that he plays all the time. So I would like recommendations on what I can buy to get him started. What questions should I ask him? (I would like to keep it as much of a surprise as possible, if possible).
> 
> ...


It all depends on the goals of the layout


trksh22 said:


> Oh trust me, I embrace the nerdy!! LOL
> 
> Due to wayyyy too many choices, there is no way I can surprise him. So I am going to talk to him about it and show off basically how much research I've done and we will choose from there. I want to thank everyone for helping and offering advice and just being so welcoming! Very much appreciated. You have made me a happy mom.


yes that is probably the best way to do it. Generally you should look for advice From here and Combine it With your sons goals. If his goal is to learn how to model a layout then a bachmann set will work fine, as it is cheaper, but if he wants 
To code his engines with dcc, (the more advanced ones with sound, lights, sometimes even working smoke and more reliable) it might be better to get one with dcc pre installed before trying to add it, as ive heard it is very difficult for beginners. Personally I always am thinking that i need something way bigger And more detailed but when I actually have It, The cheaper stuff ends up being lots of fun, just be careful and make sure it actually works if you buy used.

also it depends on his skills, and mindset too. (What i mean is that i can easily make physical things with gears, springs and chains work, and make the big legos in a day, but i cant code more than block based stuff, even though ive taken 3 coding classes and i cant do math if my life depended on it. My friend though Can solve college level math like it’s nothing, but analog mechanisms are alot harder.)
So know what he is capable of, and work with his goals and skills.
have fun


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Also he might want to check this out, it's free and open source too.





__





JMRI: A Java Model Railroad Interface







www.jmri.org





But you'd need some kind of dcc controller to connect to ... Like dcc++!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

trksh22 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could recommend a set for my son. He is 15 and has requested an HO scale train set for Christmas . Currently, he does not have anything. He has a realistic computer game that he plays all the time. So I would like recommendations on what I can buy to get him started. What questions should I ask him? (I would like to keep it as much of a surprise as possible, if possible).
> 
> ...


trksh22;

If you really want to buy a "train set", as opposed to individual components, which is what I recommend, then I agree with the recommendations for a Kato set. They are one of the few which has all high quality components. Most sets are just the opposite, ranging from a box full of low quality components, right down to a box full of outright junk. The first attached file "Where do I start" can lead you from square one to getting a fair start on a layout. It recommends starting with a decent smooth running locomotive first, then some flex track and a few cars. you will also need a DC power pack, MRC is one excellent brand. The alternative would be to get a DCC equipped locomotive and a DCC controller, but that's more expensive. Using the locomotive, flex track, cars, and power pack, you can make up your own "train set" and it will likely be better than most of the commercial sets on the market. This "pick and choose" method may or may not be less expensive than buying a pre-packaged set, but your chances of getting equipment that will work reliably will be better. You also won't be buying things you either don't need, or that your son will quickly "outgrow", as he learns more about this hobby. One thing that may help is a good beginner's book. I recommend "Getting Started in Model Railroading, by Jeff Wilson. It covers a wide variety of model railroad topics in simple text, & many photos. You can order a copy on Amazon. 

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## trksh22 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Traction Fan for the documentation, I will read through it. I am not exactly set on a set, I just wanted everything I needed to get running. (I wasn't sure what all had changed since the 10 years or so that we have owned trains.)

At any rate, I talked to him about it and he said he was just happy with any train and recommended I just buy a small cheap box of ebay. LOL. Once I read through the pdfs, I will make a decision. Just to be clear, I don't plan on "buying a box" in an auction. I do want him to be happy with the gift.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You really can not go wrong with an Athearn train set.....good locomotives, good rolling stock, track is nickel silver, power pack is, I do believe, made by MRC, so that is good......and the price is good, so I would be confident in an Athearn set.....IMO, of course.....


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

trksh22 said:


> Thanks Traction Fan for the documentation, I will read through it. I am not exactly set on a set, I just wanted everything I needed to get running. (I wasn't sure what all had changed since the 10 years or so that we have owned trains.)
> 
> At any rate, I talked to him about it and he said he was just happy with any train and recommended I just buy a small cheap box of ebay. LOL. Once I read through the pdfs, I will make a decision. Just to be clear, I don't plan on "buying a box" in an auction. I do want him to be happy with the gift.


trksh22;

You're quite welcome! There is a lot of info in those file, quite possibly more than you need, or even want, at this stage. For now I suggest reading "Where do I start." If there are others that you feel like reading that's fine, but you could save much of it for later, when you, and/or your son, have gotten into this more. The files are listed pretty much in the order that it would make sense to read them. I have written more files, on various model railroad topics, but I won't send them unless you ask. You have plenty to deal with already.

Do you have a hobby shop, ideally one that specializes in model trains, near you? If you are lucky enough to have such a store nearby, that is a great place to look for a locomotive, since you should be able to test run it there. Hobby shops are going out of business all over the country, due to competition from online sellers. The covid 19 pandemic hasn't helped any for those shops either. If you are not near a train store, here are two good online sites. www.modeltrainstuff.com & www.trainworld.com Both are decent, honest, companies, and they back there products well. If you do get a dud from them they should let you exchange it. With E-bay, this is not always the case. You are wise to look for something reliable so your son won't be disappointed. Good Dad!

How much space do you have available for a layout? If space is tight, you might consider N-scale rather than HO-scale. It can turn around in about 1/2 the table depth of HO-scale. The new N-scale locomotives are also reliable smooth runners. That was not true of early N-scale. N-scale also has a wide selection of products available.
What brand & scale of trains did you have 10 years ago? While there have been significant changes in model railroading in recent years, much is still the same too.
The biggest change in model railroading over the last ten years is the introduction of DCC. This system lets you run more than one train on the same track with independent control of each one It also allows you to have sounds coming from the locomotive. Diesel sounds, air horns, coupler clash, and bells are all available. Steam locomotives also chuff and can blow their steam whistles.

Using DCC also greatly simplifies wiring a model railroad. On most home-sized layouts, only two wires from the DCC controller to the track, are needed to control trains. There don't need to be any insulated blocks of track, or masses of wires from those blocks back to a bunch of toggle switches on a control panel.
"Turnouts" (track switches) can also be controlled by DCC systems, but you will need a stationary decoder for each turnout you want to control, or one channel from a multi-channel stationary decoder. Due to the extra cost of a bunch of stationary decoders, and the extra button pushing involved in accessing the right decoder from the DCC controller, may choose to use traditional wiring to operate turnouts, and use DCC just for train control.

Another big change in the last 10 years is the across-the-board improvement in locomotives. Nearly any new loco you buy today will run smoothly. The price differences between them are mostly about levels of fancy detail. 

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I wouldn't worry about the wiring of dcc vs dc. I'd think more about learning something about digital electronics, computer systems and computer control.


----------



## VTtrainguy (Jan 18, 2019)

I would second the motion to do thorough research, then pick and choose your preferred items to get started in the direction your son wants to pursue. This means some decisions about goals such as era to model, whether to engage in "serious scale" modeling or run trains for fun, how important is sound, and whether "creation" or "operation" is more rewarding in the long run. A lot of train sets over the years have run around the Christmas tree a few years, then been put away and forgotten.
My pet peeve with train sets is they're too colorful. They have to be to catch buyers eyes, but when do you ever see a real train that bright and shiny? Also they often have anachronisms such as a 1940s steam locomotive pulling cars in 1980s color schemes.
In my experience, Kato, Athearn, Walthers, and recent Bachmann locomotives are good reliable products. I like Accurail freight cars, as they're less flashy and more subdued and come in easy to assemble kits, although you may want to upgrade trucks and couplers with KD Microtrains items.
If your son is seriously into building a layout I would suggest skipping the molded plastic roadbed track options and investing in flex track and cork roadbed. Atlas makes good track at less cost than Kato and Peco, but I stay away from their snapswitches and prefer their Cusrom Line.
How electronically savvy is your son? How about digital stuff? With budget in mind, I would suggest starting with a DC locomotive and power pack (MRC is a good choice) until his level of commitment to the hobby is established, then make the plunge into DCC if it's warranted. If you do go into DCC, I would suggest bypassing starter units like Bachmann's EZ Command, as he'll outgrow it so fast it'll make your head spin. His DC locomotive can always be upgraded later.
Don't be surprised if girls and cars and social life seduce him away from trains before his railroad empire gets built. In my case it was a career in aviation that put trains on hold for a few decades.


----------



## trksh22 (Dec 24, 2010)

VTtrainguy said:


> If you do go into DCC, I would suggest bypassing starter units like Bachmann's EZ Command, as he'll outgrow it so fast it'll make your head spin. His DC locomotive can always be upgraded later.


...hahaha... I am sorry to say that that is exactly what I ended up getting on Ebay. It was sorta on the pdf that I read. I just saw an inexpensive one for sale, submitted my offer and it was accepted. The thing is though, if he does stick with it or outgrow it, he can sell it and use the proceeds to buy a better set. I can show him all the GREAT advice I received and the pdfs from a few messages ago. 

I personally would prefer the Kato and related. (My husband was not to keen on spending that much right out of the gate though. Basically for some of the same reasons you guys said... he is at that age and what if he loses interest) 

I'm equating it to helping him get his first car, a beater car. And he can work to make it better or save up and buy a new one. That is what I am trying to convince myself of anyway. Thank you everyone. And I am sorry if I failed you with the Bachmann Santa Fe.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

But do keep us informed on the progress of this......let us know if it runs good, if your son is happy, etc.....


----------



## VTtrainguy (Jan 18, 2019)

trksh22 said:
I just saw an inexpensive one for sale, submitted my offer and it was accepted. The thing is though, if he does stick with it or outgrow it, he can sell it and use the proceeds to buy a better set.

That's how I got my EZ Command; it came with a used N scale set I bought on Ebay, along with a loop of that noisy, useless EZ Track. If you only want to run Bachmann trains programmed by Bachmann to do things their way, I suppose it's OK, but forget programming any decoders. I quickly stepped up to an NCE Power Cab from Tony's Train Exchange (great folks, BTW), and happy with that. Two of my four DCC locomotives are DC units I upgraded by installing decoders in them myself, a fun and educational project if done with care and planning. Start with an HO loco, as N scale can be a tad challenging. Research this on YouTube and online. Most importantly, HAVE FUN!


----------



## MrBill4449 (Nov 10, 2020)

trksh22 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could recommend a set for my son. He is 15 and has requested an HO scale train set for Christmas . Currently, he does not have anything. He has a realistic computer game that he plays all the time. So I would like recommendations on what I can buy to get him started. What questions should I ask him? (I would like to keep it as much of a surprise as possible, if possible).
> 
> ...


it's late now but check Amazon for a Bachmann set at 200 ready to run. It will give an idea what is available... Look at a local hobby/train shop for sets. As a starter I found Athern, Walthers and Bachmann comparable quality and good to start and "tinker" with. If he handles it well and still shows interest he can expand to thinking layout (Big Decision) and modeling specific lines of interests. I have been in model trains for 60 + years and shut down several layouts, the last one a garden layout we had to leave when we moved. If you need supplies in the future I have rooms full of HO, I and G gage. Good Luck


----------



## trksh22 (Dec 24, 2010)

In case anyone was wondering, the package has been lost in the USPS ether since the day it shipped. I ended up telling my son and he has been nonstop asking me when his package will be here. I am thinking of ordering from somewhere else and returning the other one... if it ever arrives.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The thing is, with shipping delays the way they are right now, buying another one is not going to get there any faster.....I’d be patient, but I guess that’s hard for your young fellow.....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

And after all that... Well it will eventually appear, probably. We ordered something big in the spring. It never came after weeks. Finally we cancelled it and forget about it. Months went by and one day the thing which is pretty big and heavy -- appeared. Well now no one wants it. But how ever such a big thing came to be lost (ups) eludes me completely.


----------



## trksh22 (Dec 24, 2010)

LOL. Thanks everyone. Crazy thing is that it is coming from the next state over, only about 3 hours away.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Don't give up! The Post Office has unprecedented volume and many employees out with Covid. We sent 2 packages to Philly from NH and they sat in Philly for 2 weeks before 1 got delivered today. Still one to go. It's not lost, just sitting until they get to it.


----------



## VTtrainguy (Jan 18, 2019)

USPS is a mess right now. I ordered some badly needed computer parts from Amazon and they came from CA to the local UPS terminal in two days time, then were handed off to USPS Surepost to go "the final mile" and dropped off the tracking radar into the great void. Eight days later, I checked with Amazon to see if they'd been returned as undeliverable, but no luck there, so I started shaking the Postal Service tree to see what would fall out. Three days later, I tracked it to my local PO, a mile down the road, where it was under a huge pile of packages backed up because the only rural delivery driver who wasn't sick couldn't keep up with the volume coming in. Then it took three trips to the PO to get it, because the postmistress was out doing walking deliveries in the village and the useless Temp in the office claimed she didn't have the authority to remove it from the pile and give it to me.
Our recently appointed Postmaster General was given the assignment (by you know who) of running the USPS into the ground, and he's doing an admirable job of it. It's all about privatization and punishing Jeff Bezos for disloyalty to His Majesty, The Donald.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If you set up an account with UPS and Fed-Ex, you can select an automatic upgrade to regular ground service if the shipper uses the 'Last Mile' option on your parcel. It ranges from $1 to $3 dollars, but it's well worth the peace of mind knowing you will get your package. As soon as you get your shipping notification, check to see what service they used.
You can select from the current in-transit shipment or all current and future shipments.

I will no longer patronize on-line businesses that do not offer UPS or Fed-Ex shipping. USPS will never get their inept hands on another one of my packages. Ever.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> If you set up an account with UPS and Fed-Ex, you can select an automatic upgrade to regular ground service if the shipper uses the 'Last Mile' option on your parcel. It ranges from $1 to $3 dollars, but it's well worth the peace of mind knowing you will get your package. As soon as you get your shipping notification, check to see what service they used.
> You can select from the current in-transit shipment or all current and future shipments.
> 
> I will no longer patronize on-line businesses that do not offer UPS or Fed-Ex shipping. USPS will never get their inept hands on another one of my packages. Ever.


Interesting. I never have trouble with stuff shipped by USPS going astray. Except for the local carrier, who seems to think that the house number isn't really important. My packages sometimes get left at my neighbors and vice versa.

UPS on the other hand, is a nightmare. About one in 3 packages takes a shipping tour of the US, and they often get stuck in a single location for days. Our local depot can take 2-3 days to get it on a truck for delivery, and even then, sometimes it goes back to the Depot even when it says "Out for Delivery". They have never outright lost anything, but we take any UPS delivery time with an entire mine of salt.


----------



## VTtrainguy (Jan 18, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> I will no longer patronize on-line businesses that do not offer UPS or Fed-Ex shipping. USPS will never get their inept hands on another one of my packages. Ever.


I wish it was that simple. We've been relatively late in getting hit with Corona up here, so both FEX and UPS have shipped many of their local workers who know our quirky geography off to temporary duty in hard hit areas. Now we're getting hit and they've bringing in clueless flatlanders to cover for their missing locals. This area was surveyed in the 1700s with primitive tools, and boundaries tend to reflect terrain features rather than rational grids like you see in flat country. On top of that, zip codes, telephone exchanges, and E911 addresses don't adhere rigidly to town boundaries, and many thrown up, abandoned, or not maintained roads show up as navigable on GPS. On top of that, GPS and cellphone reception in the backcountry is spotty at best. The garage in town is going to have their brand new backcountry wrecker truck paid off in no time. The other day I had a FEX Ground driver (from Shelby County TN, mind you) try to deliver a package to me that was addressed to a friend of mine who lives at the same 911 number I do, but on a different town highway in the same zipcode but a different township than I do. He said he was in VT because he'd been offered a premium to accept a temporary assignment, but was freezing his butt off and wanted to go home. I drew him a detailed map how to get to my friend's house, cautioned him not to take the shortcut GPS would offer him, and sent him on his way. (3 miles by crow-fly, 16 by navigable road) An hour later, I saw the tow truck go by, and the owner called up later to chew me out for leading a flatlander ashtray. He took the shortcut anyway, it seems.
So much for reliable parcel service. Don't have to go to work anymore, so I've been working on the railroad. Happy new year, everyone!


----------

